# Can anyone identify this automatic transmission?



## volkswagonlookup (Aug 25, 2015)

I’m trying to find out what year and model Volkswagon this transmission is for.
All I know is it’s automatic and it may be for 2011.

I don’t have the VIN number and I don’t know if it’s for a 1.8L or 2.0L

See pictures.

All info from it is listed below.

If anyone could help or point me in the right direction with this information,
please let me know. Thanks people!
























(FY)







(VW AG IP AW5 096 321 361B Fe/Zn)























(Numbers from next two closeups)







(3H86 *006NTJ0313907S1312129*)







(4582-3-3 4001 09G 300 033J 13M3G13907)







(VW AG JP AW5 09G 323 571 N 13Z 13494 QCKC)







(VW AG JP AW5 09G 323 571 N 13Z 13494 QCKC)

Additional Info
96321105
AISi9Cu3
Y100
TFA010


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

that transmission was used in multiple applications. Beetle, Jetta, Tiguan (Non-DSG trans)


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

09G 300 033J makes this for a 2014 Passat SEL 1.8T.


----------



## volkswagonlookup (Aug 25, 2015)

Does this look normal? Is it damaged? The transmission is supposed to be new.

Also, very important here. If you know exactly which years and models this will fit in, I need to know that asap.

Even if it's just a few.

Thanks people!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

volkswagonlookup said:


> ....The transmission is supposed to be new....


It is not new just based on the condition of the cast casing.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

How about you tell us how you came to posses this trans? 
I will assume you purchase surplus and this was part of the lot.

I already answered what vehicle its for. The part # was posted by you .

The vent in your hand is exactly that a vent. Why did you remove it?


----------



## volkswagonlookup (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you. I was just wondering if it works for something else. I bought this from someone who bought it new and decided to get the repair done somewhere where they provide the transmission already.

So if it's just that one car ok, but if there are other years and models it's also compatible with I was just wondering as another option.

Thanks very much for the quick response.

The vent leaked some oil when a few of us moved it onto a stable piece of wood on a trolley so we can move it around.
It looks worn like the vent cap melted and I was wondering if it's broken or normal.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

The 09G trans is used in a wide variety of applications and engine sizes. As a result, the number of friction plates, planetary ratios, three or four pinion carriers, transfer gear ratios and the final drive ratios will vary depending on torque load requirements of the specific vehicle. The 09G trans uses a gear ratio sensitive system, requiring the correct trans interchange.
In other words, yours is vehicle specific.

Vent cap can be replaced or the new buyer can swap in theirs.


----------

